# Terracota warriors: preservation issues



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994430

excerpt:



> Chemists have found a way to stop the paint from peeling off the famous terracotta warrior statues unearthed in China.
> 
> The life-sized statues, discovered in 1974, guard the tomb of Qin Shihuangdi, the first emperor of China who died in 210 BC. Over 1500 warriors have been unearthed to date, many with bright red uniforms.
> 
> ...


----------

